# how do you manage to live in Egypt?



## Abada (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi guys..
I'm an Egyptian but have been living outside Egypt almost for my whole life, but I came to Egypt 4 years ago .

when I first got here I had a little bit weak Egyptian accent, so whenever I wanted to buy anything from a local supermarket the seller would always double the price 😂

but I worked on my accent and was able to detect those who try to rob me ..
all of that even though I am an Arabic Egyptian .. I keep thinking, how do non-arabic speakers manage to live in Egypt and with the Egyptians? 😄


----------



## TheTaxMan (Jul 2, 2015)

EG does a good job at putting a spell on us all...brush up on that araby so you can get those cheap khan khalili trinkets even cheaper


----------



## DArkSm4sh (Jul 5, 2015)

I had a similar experience although i speak perfect Arabic with Egyptian accent. The problem is that i usually don't know the local prices so whatever the price that the seller puts i just accept it and get away.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

We just have to get to know the prices so we can haggle effectively, or, as I don't like haggling, I just give the price I'm willing to pay and they can take it or leave it. Of course you have to start by shopping in shops with fixed prices, like proper supermarkets. Or ask a friend how much it should be.
Of course the newcomers can get ripped off, but the expats do tend to help each other out in this respect.


----------

